# DIY Lighting



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

Didnt want to take the other guy's thread so i started my own.

I was wondering how much voltage should I use for my power supply as my brother has access to Super-bright LED lights. and how much LEDs should I use. I currently am planning upon using Super-bright Whites, Bright blues, and Bright purples. 

Like I said, i have access to all colors and brightness, its just the matter of how many volts for the power supply and how much lighting. Hoping to use it for a reef tank. As for cords and soldering and electronics, i have all that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

? i'd say its a 120volt plug in unit. But I think your asking how many watts you need. Correct? That would all depend on how many LED's your going to put on your system.
Switching Power Supply - Mean Well Switching Power Supply Manufacturer
This will give you an idea of what your looking for. They have the most wide variety of Drivers for LED's.


----------

